# Применение Диацереин, Артродар, Хондроцерин в лечении суставов и позвоночника



## Kolibri (4 Янв 2010)

Здравствуйте! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста отзывами о применение препаратов Диацереин, Артродар, Хондроцерин в лечении болезней суставов.
Эффективность при Артрите, Остеоартрозе, Остеохондрозе и других заболеваниях суставов и позвоночника.

Врач назначил пить Артродар 6 месяцев. Препарат не дешовенький, хотелось бы услышать хоть какие-то отзывы.
Так же мне ещё выписали к этому препарату принимать Дону и Структум.

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## abelar (4 Янв 2010)

Kolibri написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> и других заболеваниях суставов и позвоночника.
> )


1. В позвоночнике - нет суставовumnik. То есть есть, мелкие, в задачи которых не входит выполнение основных его функций. Начинают "работать" на статику тогда. когда "поздно пить боржоми". Лебединая песня....
Учитывая,что "другие заболевания позвоночника" , кроме пресловутых "грыж" публику не интересуют, то хондропротекторы не в эту тему.
_Справка_: хондропротекторы - это все,что Вы перечислили (плюс другие целебные отвары....
2. Никаких "вытяжек из хрящей": акул ,костей рыб, стекловидного тела глаза американского бизона,а ,в особенности "крупного рогатого скота" - не существует! Щас! Акулу вам поймали, вытянули из нее "хрящи" и за 2.99 в аптеку привезли...А из "крупного рогатого скота" Бразильцы и Аргентинцы делают брикеты мороженного мяса по 25 кг. И никаких "вытяжек"...
3. Помните: "...всю контрабанду" делают в Одессе, на Малой Арнаутской улице..." (С) только карипаим в Грузии...
4. Если предположить, что хондропротекторы действительно стимулируют, индуцируют, рост хрящевой ткани в "суставах", то помните: пока "стимулятор" "доберется" до конкретного больного сустава (а суставов в человеке много), он "настимулирует" много чего, что не надо бы "стимулировать". 
Так что, как говаривал один мой знакомый фармацевт (покойник): 
"Лучше всю жизнь "раком", чем один раз от него помереть..."aiwan


----------



## Kolibri (4 Янв 2010)

То что в позвоночнике нет суставов это и так известно. Поэтому вопрос и звучал " в лечении суставов и позвоночника" а не только позвоночника.
Если конкретно по суставам: то коленные, тазобедренные , плечевые и тому подобное. 
И препараты конкретные, и не про какие другие речи и не шло.

А кроме пресловутых "грыж" как вы пишите, есть насколько мне известно ещё другие заболевания позвоночника. Или кроме "грыж" заболеваний нет?


----------



## Famous (4 Янв 2010)

Тоже не пойму, все пишут что мол они не помогают, а сами их прописывают пациантам, а кому не прописывают и те сами их принимает  - становится лучше, как обьясните ?!


----------



## abelar (4 Янв 2010)

Kolibri написал(а):


> Поэтому вопрос и звучал " в лечении суставов и позвоночника" а не только позвоночника.


...Если ваш вопрос размещен на "форуме о позвоночнике", значит вопрос звучал : о позвоночнике!umnik

Добавлено через 3 минуты


Kolibri написал(а):


> Если конкретно по суставам:


...Так вот "конкретно по суставам" их, в общем то и не назначают...

Добавлено через 5 минут


Kolibri написал(а):


> есть насколько мне известно ещё другие заболевания позвоночника. Или кроме "грыж" заболеваний нет?


...Почему нет? Есть. Туберкулез, например. А теперь представьте: у человека туберкулез, а ему - Структум? Хорошо "лечение" ?

Добавлено через 6 минут


Kolibri написал(а):


> И препараты конкретные, и не про какие другие речи и не шло.


Их всего фуфла, указанные Вами препараты - самое фуфло и разводилово. Даже на международном конкурсе фуфла они заняли только второе место....

Добавлено через 11 минут


Famous написал(а):


> становится лучше, как обьясните ?!


...А это как цыган отучал лошадь обедать: почти совсем отучил. Но, она взяла - и сдохла!


----------



## Kolibri (4 Янв 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> ...Если ваш вопрос размещен на "форуме о позвоночнике", значит вопрос звучал : о позвоночнике!umnik



Здесь специалисты есть разного профиля, так что не надо так сужать!
И позвоночник иногда очень даже связан со всем остальным.


На счёт туберкулёза его тоже не надо вплетать! Я написала конкретные заболевания Артрит, Остеоартроз, Остеохондроз!
Если не чего толкового написать, то не надо вообще писать!
А не начинать писать про фуфло, и байки про лошадей.


----------



## abelar (5 Янв 2010)

Kolibri написал(а):


> Если не чего толкового написать, то не надо вообще писать!
> .


Согласен. Критику принимаю. Вам нужен был артродар, а я бисера наметал....причем изрядно...


----------



## Famous (5 Янв 2010)

поддерживаю девушку, а доктор (если он доктор) несет чушь!

*moderator:*Дорогой юноша, больше чувства юмора, сдержанности и желания *воспринять* информацию, поменьше апломба и хамства - это значительно облегчит Вам общение на форуме, в том числе и с консультантами.


----------



## Доктор Попов (5 Янв 2010)

Глубокоуважаемый abelar, Вам это безусловно известно, но для других участников форума напоминаю (или сообщаю) - межпозвоночный диск перестает получать кровоснабжение в восьмилетнем возрасте!!! То есть с восьми лет в диски не поступает кровь, а с нею и препараты типа хондропротекторов. Поскольку внутрь диска (да и любой хрящевой ткани!) эти лекарства не входят, их эффект относится к типу плацебо, то есть пустышки, что по всем признанным работам никак не меньше 30%. Так что удачи в приеме этих совсем не дешевых лекарств. :prankster2:


----------



## Kolibri (5 Янв 2010)

Спасибо за коменты. aiwan

А тогда не подскажет ли мне кто ни будь как лечить или остановить заболевание? 
К примеру если заболевание появляется в 25 лет и прогрессирует.
И если от этих препаратов эффекта нет, то что делать, ждать тихо пока всё разрушится?
Ведь НПВП только убирают симптомы, а проблема та остаётся!

И все кости не поменяешь, всё таки не машина.


----------



## abelar (6 Янв 2010)

Уважаемым коллегам - земной поклон. А, то я уже начал думать, что "...это у меня шерстистость повысилась..." (С)

Добавлено через 8 минут


Kolibri написал(а):


> А тогда не подскажет ли мне кто ни будь как лечить или остановить заболевание?


Для начала,нужно поставить диагноз. Пусть предполагаемый, пусть синдромальный....
Для этого: Смотрим форум. Ищем ветку форума, где хотя бы топически есть соответствие с Вашими жалобами. (Ну, хоть ГДЕ болит?)

Можно открыть свою тему. Если есть впечатление, что Ваш случай уникален (например: болит ВСЕ!). Описываем жалобы, слушаем советы. Вылечить по и-нету не входит в задачи форума, а вот задать правильное направление, посоветовать "с чего начать", к каким специалистам обратиться "для начала" - это сможем!aiwan


----------



## Kolibri (6 Янв 2010)

По этой ссылке у меня написан диагноз.
Если можно ваше мнение.

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum37/thread8017.html

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Famous (6 Янв 2010)

А как обьяснить, что спортсмены, которые занимаются "железом", 2 раза в год пьют для профилактики эти препарата и у них ничего не болит, а те кто не пьют, начинает всё хрустеть ?


----------



## Kolibri (6 Янв 2010)

Меня тоже это интересует. У них тоже срабатывает эффект плацебо?:blush200:


----------



## abelar (7 Янв 2010)

Kolibri написал(а):


> Если можно ваше мнение.
> !


Уважаемая Kolibri. предчувствие меня не обмануло. генетически обусловленная патология требует лечения сразу несколькими специалистами и направлена на минимизацию последствий нарушений структуры костно-суставной системы. Вполне вероятно. что применение хондропротекторов, в Вашем случае будет иметь больше положительных результатов...aiwan

Добавлено через 16 минут


Kolibri написал(а):


> Меня тоже это интересует. У них тоже срабатывает эффект плацебо?:blush200:


У них срабатывает "Эффект Америки". Это, когда советский, эмигрировав в Америку, понимает, что там, в общем и целом - та же хрень, то они "не жалуются" и не ругают Америку! Потому что "ехать дальше" - только на Дальний Восток...


----------



## Kolibri (7 Янв 2010)

А кроме хондропротектеров что-то ещё есть? 
С ЛФК всё понятно, делаю регулярно.  
С кальцием сейчас всё в норме. Суставные сумки, или как это правильно точно называется, не знаю, слабые. Часто происходит вывих сустава кисти, с плечом та же проблема.
Просто очень мало информации написано про то, как удерживать дальнейшее развитие патологи.  В основном только про оперативное лечение, уже последствий.
То, что это заболевание есть и от него ни куда ни деться это понятно, но хотелось бы улучшить своё состояние.
И какие специалисты занимаются этой патологией кроме ортопедов?


----------



## Kolibri (9 Янв 2010)

Уважаемые консультанты!
Может мне кто-то ответить?

Добавлено через 3 минуты
Есть специалисты по лечению Спондилоэпифизарное дисплазии?


----------



## Ell (10 Янв 2010)

Я напоминаю всем, что любые дискусси не должны выходить за рамки уважения к собеседникам. Особенно это касается участников форума, не специалистов.

О хондропротекторах на форуме масса информации.
Подробные консультации по диагнозам дают лишь лечащие врачи.

Кто забыл, что это интернет обезличенный? Напоминаю.


----------



## Kolibri (10 Янв 2010)

Ell написал(а):


> Я напоминаю всем, что любые дискусси не должны выходить за рамки уважения к собеседникам. Особенно это касается участников форума, не специалистов.
> 
> О хондропротекторах на форуме масса информации.
> Подробные консультации по диагнозам дают лишь лечащие врачи.
> ...



Информации много о хондропротекторах, однако не про применению при таком диагнозе. 
И неужели вопрос о том, какие специалисты занимаются лечением Спондилоэпифизарной дисплазии и о возможных методиках  её лечения, выходит за рамки уважения к собеседникам? 
Извините, ни кого обидеть не хотела.

Назначать себе препараты без очной консультации лечащего врача никто и не собирается.


----------



## nuwa (10 Янв 2010)

Kolibri написал(а):


> Спондилоэпифизарной дисплазии и о возможных методиках  её лечения, выходит за рамки уважения к собеседникам?
> Извините, никого обидеть не хотела.


Колибри, этот посыл Ell: 


> Я напоминаю всем, что любые дискусси не должны выходить за рамки уважения к собеседникам. Особенно это касается участников форума, не специалистов.


касался не Вашего сообщения, а сообщений другого пользователя, достаточно фривольно из темы в тему общающегося со всеми консультантами.


----------

